# IL State Rep: 'Maybe the Police Are Killing Some of These Kids'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Illinois State Representative Monique Davis is blaming the Chicago Police Department for the high number of killings in the Windy City. She is not just blaming the CPD for bad policing, though. She wonders if the police are doing some of the killing.*

Davis, a House member from Chicago's South Side district, uttered the accusation on Detroit's WCHB-AM radio on July 16.
"I'm going to tell you what some suspicions have been, and people have whispered to me: they're not sure that black people are shooting all of these children," Davis told the Detroit radio audience.
She continued saying, "There's some suspicion -- and I don't want to spread this, but I'm just going to tell you what I've been hearing -- they suspect maybe the police are killing some of these kids."
One reason "there's some suspicion," Davis said, is because there have been few arrests for the dozens of murders perpetrated on the streets of the city. Lack of arrests leads Davis to believe police are the actual killers because there are no perpetrators being fingered.
Once word got back to Chicago that Davis was making these accusations, Chicago's WBBM-AM radio tracked her down to ask if she stood by those claims.
"I'm going to tell you what some suspicions have been, and people have whispered to me: they're not sure that black people are shooting all of these children," Davis told the Chicago radio station.
Chicago Police Superintendent Garry McCarthy was incensed by Davis's comments.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...ybe-The-Police-Are-Killing-Some-Of-These-Kids


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd that were true, the crime rate would be MUCH lower. Wishful thinking...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

And if it IS happening....make sure she makes the list


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> She continued saying, "There's some suspicion -- and I don't want to spread this, but I'm just going to tell you what I've been hearing -- they suspect maybe the police are killing some of these kids."


So she doesn't want to spread rumors or false information, but she's going to tell you about the rumors and false information that she's heard.



> One reason "there's some suspicion," Davis said, is because there have been few arrests for the dozens of murders perpetrated on the streets of the city. Lack of arrests leads Davis to believe police are the actual killers because there are no perpetrators being fingered.


Maybe just maybe the reason "no perpetrators are being fingered" is because no matter how many witnesses there are no one ever sees anything. Wonder if anyone whispered that theory in her ear.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

Idiot! This is who the DemocRats are electing into office


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

sniches get stiches and end up in ditches


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Is it wrong of me to wish that someone shoots her for being so damned ignorant? My God, she is one dumb bitch.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Yeah....its not our failed social and crime policies its the Po-lice's fault....somehow....uhhh....f*ck the po-lice!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

The maybe game is a lot of fun.

Maybe Ms. Davis is running her mouth because she is a stupid bitch who doesn't know what she is talking about.

You know...maybe.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Maybe ma'am, you are a dolt!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

This is why you should never go to the office after you've been drinking all day 

Just like the genius asking if the island would flip over, don't show up to work and let the press in.

U own-lee gonna look stupid homes


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree with MTC, she knows exactly what she's doing. As soon as she started with the "I don't want to spread this" comment she showed her hand. Not to muddy the waters here, but as a woman she knows that we all know any comment to that effect not only means that you do want to spread whatever rumor is about to cross your lips, but there's also a really good chance that you either started or embellished said rumor. It was like that with the nasty girls when I was in school and it was still like that when my girls were in high school. Ms. Whateverhernameis (I don't feel like scrolling back up for it) is apparently still stuck in that high school mentality and hasn't realized she's a grown ass woman who needs to know when to shut up.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Where's Agent 47 when you need him?


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

This just in: George Zimmerman has been hired by the Chicago Police.


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> This is why you should never go to the office after you've been drinking all day
> 
> Just like the genius asking if the island would flip over, don't show up to work and let the press in.
> 
> U own-lee gonna look stupid homes


I beg to differ. If only the politicians would drink more while in session. If they all pass out from being shitfaced, they won't be able to pass any more idiotic laws.


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

Johnny Law said:


> Where's Agent 47 when you need him?


After that sunny trip to FL where he got a great tan and into a bit of a scuffle with some kid buying skittles and a can of Arizona Iced tea to donate to the homeless. Just waiting for things to blow over.


----------

